# Hanging Curtains



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

It ain't very strong, so use a lightweight drapery.

Use a plastic screw in anchor, (looks like an augur, it just screws into a small pilot hole, and grips the rock.). 

Or use construction adhesive to hang a ledger board then screw your rod hangers into that.

ED


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Got a picture of this window?
Only time I've seen metal around a window is with sheetrock returns instead of wooden jambs.
Even then it's just sheet metal that any drill will go right through.


----------



## AlvinJackso (Jun 28, 2014)

You can hang it with strong pipe. Today's verity of hanger pipes available and with them you haven't face any issue. You can hang any weight of curtain on it.


----------



## RobertCurry (Oct 20, 2014)

From hanging curtains on drywall you need to attach the rod to drywall first. The drywall may look solid, but you have to be careful while putting screw on it. This is the most important part to hang the rod in drywall. You have to drive the mounting screws into the framing behind the wall. You can also use wall anchors.


----------

